# super to super



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

If I were to breed 2 different types of supers together eg a bel to a super pastel, I know all resulting offspring would have a lesser gene and a pastel gene but how would they look? would they be either lesser or pastel and thats it?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i don't know how pastel or lesser look like, but it will be a combination of both


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It would depend on the make up of the Bel....


super mojave x super pastel = 100% pastel mojaves

mojave/lesser x super pastel = 50% pastel mojave 50% lesser pastels

lesser/lesser x super pastel = 100% pastel lessers

super pastel x super pastel = 100% super pastel



Cheers

Andy


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

ooohh thanks. Are the pastel lessers and the pastel mojaves visual morphs?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, pastel lesser and pastel mojave will be visual morphs - they will be lighter, brighter, yellower versions of lesser or mojave respectively.


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

great thanks

Just while Im on here, wondered if many year or 2 year old females come up for sale. I am impatient with waiting to grow hatchlings up and would like to start experimenting with my males at the end of next year! A spider is probably what Im after most to put with my lesser male in the hope of a lesserbee!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nippy said:


> great thanks
> 
> Just while Im on here, wondered if many year or 2 year old females come up for sale. I am impatient with waiting to grow hatchlings up and would like to start experimenting with my males at the end of next year! A spider is probably what Im after most to put with my lesser male in the hope of a lesserbee!


have seen 1 or 2 adult female spiders for sale recently (they dont hang about tho)... expect £800-1100


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

nippy said:


> great thanks
> 
> Just while Im on here, wondered if many year or 2 year old females come up for sale. I am impatient with waiting to grow hatchlings up and would like to start experimenting with my males at the end of next year! A spider is probably what Im after most to put with my lesser male in the hope of a lesserbee!


Normals of that age come up every so often but morphs of that age to be up for sale are rare, when they do they are usually sold in an hour so you have to be very quick. Sometimes you strike lucky just have your money waiting for when they do, also a female spider that is above 1kg in weight and getting close to breedable is probably going to set you back around £1k+ thats why a lot of people buy them when younger at around £350 and grow them on themselves.

I tried for lesser bees this year but the odd gods didnt like me, I didnt get one out of 2 clutches which were 9 eggs that hatched in total :devil:. Never as simply as it looks on paper, oh well better luck in 2010 I hope.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I tried for lesser bees this year but the odd gods didnt like me, I didnt get one out of 2 clutches which were 9 eggs that hatched in total :devil:. Never as simply as it looks on paper, oh well better luck in 2010 I hope.


you must've been a naughty girl emma, to get odds like that !!!

hopefully, you'll get 4 next year...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> you must've been a naughty girl emma, to get odds like that !!!
> 
> hopefully, you'll get 4 next year...


Got an uexpected nice surprise in another clutch so I forgive the odd gods this time :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Got an uexpected nice surprise in another clutch so I forgive the odd gods this time :lol2:


 ...oooohhhh do share!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, come on Em!


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

yes, you cant just leave it at that! lol


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

bothrops said:


> ...oooohhhh do share!





Blackecho said:


> Yes, come on Em!





nippy said:


> yes, you cant just leave it at that! lol


Sorry guys/girls keeping that one under wraps for now :Na_Na_Na_Na:just to torment you, had some odd results this year but all shall be revealed in good time.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Sorry guys/girls keeping that one under wraps for now :Na_Na_Na_Na:just to torment you, had some odd results this year but all shall be revealed in good time.


thought every1 had a secret or 2 in the reptile world !!!


----------

